# SA citizen trying to leave - Help please



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, its not often I get to ask a question!

I have a SA acquaintance who left the country some years ago to live in the UK. Her mother, who lives in Pretoria, has now decided she wants to go to the UK as well to be close to her family.

She applied for a visa, but was granted one that apparently allows her only to stay 6 months and then has to leave and return.

So, she has close family in the UK to look after her, is retired, can support herself here, and needs to remove the proceeds of the sale of her house from SA to the UK.

Main question is, does anyone know of a visa that she can apply for that will giver her permanent residence in the UK. Does anyone know of a good immigration lawyer that will not screw her over with promises and then take her money.

And as a SA citizen can she get her money out of the country OK?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> OK, its not often I get to ask a question!
> 
> I have a SA acquaintance who left the country some years ago to live in the UK. Her mother, who lives in Pretoria, has now decided she wants to go to the UK as well to be close to her family.
> 
> ...


I think she will have to contact the British embassy. As far as the money is concerned, SA citizens are now allowed to take R4million out of the country (annually)... not sure what the amount is if one plans to emigrate. Minister of Finance gave his mid-term report on Wednesday.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Johanna said:


> I think she will have to contact the British embassy. As far as the money is concerned, SA citizens are now allowed to take R4million out of the country (annually)... not sure what the amount is if one plans to emigrate. Minister of Finance gave his mid-term report on Wednesday.


I think the embassy have been contacted, although it seems they havent been that helpful, hence the post on here to see if there are any experiences


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Stravinsky, its going to boil down to wether your friend is a UK citizen?

if your friend has Brit nationality, I know here in Ireland I can bring my Dependent Parent into stay with me, or close by permanently as long as I am supporting her, I could then also get her citizenship after 4 years which would give her free medical and bus/rail transport but I dont know about Pension??


----------

